# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  [NEEDED] - Price quote for print job

## Cromberslauce McHiberty

I need a 2-piece auger, servo mount, and a mount printed for a cat feeder project, but I have no means to.  I was thinking a 3d printing forum would be perfect to find somebody who could help me out, since I know very little about modeling.

Nowhere in the linked page does the uploader state dimensions, and I'm not sure if the 3d dimensions are accurate to fit, say, a 1" or 2" PVC T Pipe

AugerMount.stl
AugerWithCurlFlash.stl
ServoMount.stl

If one of you more experienced individuals could take a look and offer me a quote to print in this 2" T Pipe, I'd greatly appreciate it.


Thanks in advance.

----------


## Alibert

I measured it in Netfabb and the radius of the auger is 40mm exactly. I think you will need a metric T-piece.

----------


## ServiceXp

3D Hubs is a good place to start

----------


## Cromberslauce McHiberty

I'll have to look for other T pipe widths then.

Thanks for the link to 3D Hubs.

----------


## Bobby Lin

> I'll have to look for other T pipe widths then.
> 
> Thanks for the link to 3D Hubs.


Hi! You can post it on our website as a project (for free) and hire a qualified designer to do the designing for you. Hope this helps!

----------


## Cromberslauce McHiberty

I wanted to bump this one last time to say I found a printer shop on 3dhubs.com.  Thanks all for the recommendations.

----------


## ServiceXp

Great, If you can let us know how it turns out

----------


## Cromberslauce McHiberty

A local printer from 3dhubs was able to help me print.  It wasn't cheap, but this is a niche market still.  ~$50 when all was said and done.

200 layer height PETG material.  Seems sturdy enough for my application.

When printed out, the earlier-attached schematics fit a 1.5" PVC tee pipe perfectly.  Thanks again for the recommendation to 3dhubs ServiceXp.

----------


## ServiceXp

You are welcome, and thanks for the followup.

----------


## chuckbeyor101

Go to cbworldwideproducts.com and upload your 3d object, we will print it for you. You receive a instant quote, and can also select material and color.

----------

